
[YouTube] the IBM 1401 compiles and runs FORTRAN II - rhabarba
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFQ3sajIdaM
======
philodelta
as a child of the 90's and a computer engineering student, CuriousMarc's
channel has been actually really influential in helping me to better
understand how "using a computer" has evolved since the 70's and 80's. It's
one thing seeing a slide mention IBM mainframes in passing in a class, another
to see someone actually using it. Really love his content.

~~~
rhabarba
I totally agree (being a child of the 80s). His blog is also a must-have
bookmark. :-)

